# Guvi's TT Coupe



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

hey Guys!

Let me introduce myself and for sure my car.

My name is Markus (aka Max) from Austria. I own my TT since January 2005. 
Starting with more or less just standard-mods the car is since 2 years just my weekend-friend 

In the meantime i'm driving a VW Golf MK3 VR6 8)

It started 2005 with some minor outside-mods









at this time i just wanted to play inside with some speakers:



























Soon it had been time for my first body-kit:
So i started with Rieger RS bumper and sideskirts from Lumma Tuning



















...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

A fair bit of power out of those i'd expect!!!

Like the Black Roof too!


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

also within 2005 i wanted a little bit more power. 
therefore we installed a fmic, 2,5" downpipe, GT2 Exhaust and modified ECU. 
the result had been about 280bhp. 
Should be enough for this year




























the car-season was nearly over, so i decided to prepare the TT for 2006.

get ready for painting:


















test-fitting for the new bumper (Seidl-Tuning)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Those sideskirts look sweet 8)


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

the result.
picture taken on first offical drive to Wörthersee 2006









2007 i decided to remove this bumper and go back to my Rieger RS beside all the inside-mods


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

I actually really like how you did the color combos. It fits very well. And I'm glad you went back to that reiger bumper. The other one wasn't that nice IMo


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> LOVE IT!


thanks! 8)

2008 was'n the best year for my TT. 
i started some modifications and ordered parts e.g. from OSIR Carbon...

Additional we wanted to install bigger turbo, but in fact of short time we couldn't finsh this.




























therfore the car stayed the whole year "naked" in the garage [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hopefully i can bring back the TT on the street.

Few weeks ago we finished at least all the engine-modifications.





now i have to hurry to finish all the outside work for Wörthersee 2009 :?


----------



## facefirst (Dec 15, 2008)

Mega ££ right there!

And time too!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

f**k me that is awesome! love the interior, especially the roof lining... This is a TT that certainly breaks the mould!


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

Very nice like that, and power too back it up. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Mate that looks AWESOME!!!!

Love the black all the way down the car!

Defo agree with Amit with this TT breaking the mould!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Love the black/white combination and the detail in the interior is stunning..... Work of Art! 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Now that is a post, not just another thermostat question (i have been guilty) 

Lovely car really nicely done, the Austrians do some nice VW's too

Leather dash is very nice idea

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

10 out of 10 of originality and 11 out of 10 for the overall look [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very very nice mate


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Guvi said:


>


What size are the wheels in this photo? 18" or 19"


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

OMG, this car is awesome.
I shouldn't look at this stuff it makes me want to spend money. 
Great work.


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

thanks again mates! 

@sean!
those had been 8,5x18" RIAL Daytona Race.

to compare...
One of my friends is driving those now in 19" 
(and my Rieger RS bumper :mrgreen: )


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Amazing looking motor. Think you should have kept siedl bumper personally, I know it wouldn't be popular with some of the purists on here, but it did make it stand out.

Love the paint work and OTT sub build.

The interior work is my favourite though, the dash, roof and those amazing recaros.


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

i love to change always the look of my car... therefore this year i will mount again a different bumper
but the SEIDL bumper and this hood is still stored in the cellar.

so if i like to change the frontend, it's just a matter of 2 to 3 hours 

but i think you will also like the 2009-look


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

mate you have an awesome car, people like you make the TT a far more appealing car to the masses :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd have run the black roof down the boot lid to the crease!

Not that I'm saying its anything less than an amazing looking car!

:wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

WOW! Lovin that!! 

Beautiful example!

Off Topic: This thread and the reaction to it just goes to show how this forum has changed since 2006 (when i joined). Had this post have come up back then, all the oldies would have slated it. Luckily most have moved on and made space for younger people with new ideas.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Love it, absolutely stunning example and the perfect turbo kit to match :wink:


----------



## Rich_h (Oct 17, 2008)

Fantastic interior.
Especially the colour scheme.
Well done.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Guvi its stunning! One of the nicest ones ive seen the date! Love how original it is!!

Why do i have a feeling V Spurs is sitting there thinking... "I want that, one of those, i like that, oh ill order one of them...."


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

:mrgreen:

just tell me what you like to have. i'll do it again :wink: 
someone likes a leather-dash? just tell me the colour


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Guvi its stunning! One of the nicest ones ive seen the date! Love how original it is!!
> 
> Why do i have a feeling V Spurs is sitting there thinking... "I want that, one of those, i like that, oh ill order one of them...."


You are so wrong! But do like your thinking!

Ha!

:lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Guvi said:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> just tell me what you like to have. i'll do it again :wink:
> someone likes a leather-dash? just tell me the colour


How much for a leather dash?? Please dont tempt me tooo much!! PM Me!


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow.. This TT is truly amazing.. Its now one of my top 10 TT's  Love the paint scheme and the leather dashboard and roof liner..
How much for both? i've always wanted to cover my dash and roof with leather to match my seats.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2008)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

i'll ask for you what he will charge for the dash!

i paid for the full car to be in leather around 5000 euro

but this included seats, doors, roof, dash, the floorcarpet (not seen on this pic), the complete hifi, engine-covers etc.

problem would be just the dash for the uk. 
i can buy used ones here, but they are all for austria/german TT.

the roof should be no problem, or? will fit left and right driven cars


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

or someone likes carbon??? :mrgreen:

on a friends car we did the full interior with carbonfibre...

e.g.









or the glovebox


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, loving all these photos you have!

Its good to see someone thinking outside the box who has loads of money to spend


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

One of the best TT's around and makes me almost want to start modding mine... Nooo I must not mod, I must not mod.

By the way, I recognise the carbon glovebox but can't work out which part of the interior the first photo is. Or am I just being thick?


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Wild Woods said:


> One of the best TT's around and makes me almost want to start modding mine... Nooo I must not mod, I must not mod.
> 
> By the way, I recognise the carbon glovebox but can't work out which part of the interior the first photo is. Or am I just being thick?


Its the drivers lower dash panel.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Upside down lower dash. The bottom big hole is for the steering wheel column, with the cubby hole for things and the manual hole underneath.

Does look good. The leather is lovely, really good colour scheme throughout. The amount of time and effort that must have gone into that and it has really paid off.

I do like that single black line along the bonnet - I think you'll find a lot of people copying that! I think we've all agreed Shelby stripes aren't right, but a single black line - now that's different.


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

for sure someone will copy... but i don't care. 
this means, we had a good idea

also the colour white in combination with black rims etc.
i don't want to say i had been the first... but at least one of the firsts in this combination 2006. 
2007 and also 2008 a loooot of people styled their cars that way.

The Wörthersee-meeting in Austria is raising the bar year by year and it's getting harder. 
2008 it started... and 2009 we will recognize the next trend "power to the maximum"
i know a lot of guys which are already working every day on their cars to get maximum power out of their engines.

golf mk2 with r32 v6 engine with 2 turbos... etc


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

short update on recently done mod ... or at least we started 




























not very easy to weld on the tt, in fact of the alloy hood :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

That is fantastic work. Only just seen this thread.

I think the original front bumper works well with the black detail following down and around the grill. Matches the curvey nature of the Mk1.

Oh, and leather dashboard  

Nick


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

STUNNING!

8)

I love the interior


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

Nem said:


> That is fantastic work. Only just seen this thread.
> 
> I think the original front bumper works well with the black detail following down and around the grill. Matches the curvey nature of the Mk1.
> 
> ...


thanks

but for 2009 only the top-roof will stay black
front and hood will be also white.

i will make just some applications in carbon.... mirrors, telson, rear valance (all osir)
additional i have already put some carbon on the sideskirts and the bumper will follow soon 

a teaser for the sides: 









if you like such kind of threads i can present you also our Audi S3. 
But do not know if this one is welcome here?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Guvi said:


> short update on recently done mod ... or at least we started
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guvi i really do think you should get your welder a proper pair of TIG gloves !!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Post the s3 in other marques. More than welcome.


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

update... the bonnet is nearly finished. now we can start to sand it.... etc. 
in the meantime i decided to cover also the bonnet with CF 

Additionaly i ordered one set of those: 









i plan to cover the original black parts of the rim in CF.

regards,
Max


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

short update guys...

my decision changed last moment for the rims. So i ordered a set of 19" OZ Ultraleggeras










The original floor was covered by leather 8) 









some carbon covers


















and new subs for the back









overview:









Unfortunately we couldn't finish new front bumper and bonnet until now. I expect them to be painted within next two weeks :-*

happy modding,
Max


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Nice Choice of New rims Max 8)

I like the ultraleggeras  
TT is loking mighty fine too.. love the interior ...really special  carbon bits are sweet 8)

look forward to the update ...after the painting of the bumper and bonnet 

Tom.


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

thanks mate!

the only thing i actually do not like on the OZs... you can see the poor rear brake :mrgreen:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Guvi said:


> thanks mate!
> 
> the only thing i actually do not like on the OZs... you can see the poor rear brake :mrgreen:


 :lol: Still nice though  get some brembo caliper covers from ebay :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink: (joke)

Tom


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

for sure [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] :mrgreen:

I'm waiting for an offer on 330mm - 4 caliper rear brake system. But i think this will be way too expensive for my "2009-budget" :?


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Just in a completely different league that is.

Best interior i have seen so far, tired of seeing all the interiors just covered in the same colour leather with it all been trimmed everywhere just to win best interior because i have the most leather in my car and spent the most even though it looks pants. AKA a certain winner best interior of ED38 2007.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

junkie said:


> Just in a completely different league that is.
> 
> Best interior i have seen so far, tired of seeing all the interiors just covered in the same colour leather with it all been trimmed everywhere just to win best interior because i have the most leather in my car and spent the most even though it looks pants. AKA a certain winner best interior of ED38 2007.


what got best interior at E38 then?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The attention to detail is stunning. Keep it up!


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Janet Edwardson in the Jazz Blue Mk 4 i think with the diamente wheels.

She used to own the Mk 2 Golf Rallye in black with the pink leather interior on Image splits.

Work was done brilliantly on the Mk4 but everything was trimmed in white leather and i mean everything.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

the bonnet looks great, i did mine in Fibre Glass, did you have many issues in Aluminium??


----------



## vicous-b (Mar 6, 2009)

looks to zoned out


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Amazing so far mate I hate seeing this stuff though because afterwards I seem to go broke.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm absolutely in love with the interior... stunning.

And after seeing this pic i can't wait to get my Rieger RS front end on!!!


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Guys!

Like to show you finally my extended bonnet in combination with the new bumper.

The lower part of the bumper... and also sideskirts are covered with carbon fibre.
































































it was a lot of work... but i love it :mrgreen:


----------



## DJackie (May 3, 2009)

Love the seats ! really good color combo mate 8)


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

I really want 1 of those gauge pods... but is it angled to the LHD???

Car is immense but i don't like the extended bonnet look... like that front bumper.


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

pods are not angled... so no problem for LHD and RHD
Anyhow you can see really good the gauges.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Only just seen this post and all I could think of was WOW    Truly a work of art. Wish I had the time, Money and commitment that you have had..

Look forward to seeing more pics...


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Think this is the nicest TT on the forum 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Dance171 said:


> Think this is the nicest TT on the forum 8)


 def in the top 5,,depending on taste ,,,


----------



## Big Tav (Dec 18, 2010)

Stunning...


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Big Tav said:


> Stunning...


stunningly bad, looks like a jeremy kyle special


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

I can appreciate the work done here.. and it doesn't look too bad!


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey my TT-friends!

I was asked for a short update onto that thread.

Actually there was not too much done the last 1-1/2 years. Let's say some other priorities (new appartment, etc) crossed my plans.

Only thing changed: the wheels were painted. rest everything as before.

next few weeks i'll remove the subwoofers in the trunk and get rid of the two additional optima batteries, which shoudl save about 100kgs of weight 










Additional my nephew received for his 1st birthday a small version of my toy 
Genuine Audi Bobbycar painted black-white with some leather-stuff. 
The seat was done before with grp




























cheers,
Max


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

like the new wheels Max, gotta be one of my favourite cars on here

Dazz


----------

